# {}   آآآآآه يا أسنانى آآآآآه



## Meriamty (6 فبراير 2008)

*الوقاية من أمراض الأسنان






تتلخص الوقاية في 

تفريش الأسنان 
استخدام خيط الأسنان 
الغذاء المتوازن والسليم 
زيارة طبيب الأسنان بصفة دورية 

تفريش الأسنان 






بعد كل وجبة واختيار النوعية الجيدة من الفرشاة واتباع الطريقة الصحيحة في تفريش الأسنان 









تذكر أن تفريش الأسنان بالطريقة الصحيحة يزيل البلاك من على الأسطح الخارجية والداخلية وأسطح المضغ للأسنان 

* البلاك عبارة عن طبقة رقيقة تتكون على الاسنان حيث يمكن ان يتكون في عدة ساعات بعد تناول الطعام والمشروبات السكرية، بينما الجير عبارة عن بلاك متكلس ويتكون في عدة ايام واسابيع، ويعتبر البلاك هو العامل الاساسي في تسوس الاسنان ومرض اللثة، لذلك يجب تنظيف الاسنان جيدا بعد تناول الطعام والمشروبات السكرية

توضع الفرشاة بزاوية قدرها حوالي خمسة وأربعون درجة عاى سطح السن بالقرب من اللثة ثم حرك الفرشاة الى الأمام والوراء بحركات قصيرة ومتتابعة على جميع أسطح الأسنان العلوية والسفلية وكرر نفس الطريقة لتفريش الأجزاء الداخلية للأسنان وأخيرا الأسطح الماضغة والتي يسهل التصاق بقايا الطعام عليها


استخدام خيط الأسنان 

يستخدم الخيط السني لازالة فضلات الطعام من بين الأسنان والتي تعجز فرشاة الأسنان من الوصول لها 

استخدام خيط الأسنان يمنع التسوس والتهاب اللثة بين الأسنان لذلك فهو مهم وضروري جدا 









قم بقطع جزء من الخيط حوالي ثماني عشر انشا ثم لف احدى طرفي الخيط على الأصبع الأوسط لاحدى اليدين أما الطرف الأخر فلفه على نفس الأصبع ولكن من اليد الاخرى ثم قم بشد الحبل جيدا وأدخله بين الأسنان برفق حتى لا تؤذي لثتك ثم حرك الخيط الى الأعلى والأسفل ولا تنسى الضروس الخلفية 

قد تلاحظ خروج الدم من اللثة من بين الأسنان فغالبا هذا لا يستمر أكثرمن بضعة أيام تتراوح بين الخمسة الى السبعة أيام أما اذا استمرت الحالة فاننا ننصح بمراجعة طبيب الأسنان للتأكد من عدم الاصابة بمرض اللثة المتقدم 


اختيار فرشاة الأسنان المناسبة 

سيقوم طبيب الأسنان وأخصائي صحة الفم بمساعدتك لاختيار فرشاة الأسنان المناسبة التي بامكانها ازالة ترسبات البلاك من على اسطح الأسنان ومن دون أن تؤذي لثتك حيث يفضل أن تكون فرشة الأسنان ناعمة ومتوسطة الحجم ذات رؤوس دائرية مصنوعة من النايلون أما بالنسبة للأطفال فيفضل استخدام فرشة أسنان صغيرة الحجم وبنفس المواصفات السابقة الذكر 

ان فرشاة الأسنان المهترأة لا يمكن لها ازالة البلاك من على أسطح الأسنان لذا يجب مراعاة استبدال فرشة الأسنان كلما دعت الضرورة الى ذلك 









الغذاء المتوازن والسليم 






من أجل أسنان قوية البنية يجب تناول الغذاء المتوازن والمتكامل أي الذي يحوي على البروتينات والكربوهيدرات والدهون والمعادن والفيتامينات والفلورايد 

الفلورايد موجود في الماء والشاي والخضروات ومعجون الأسنان 

أما الغذاء الغني بالسكريات والنشويات فانه ينصح بعدم الاكثار منه وأنه في حال تناول السكريات أن يكون ذلك بعد تناول الوجبات الأساسية وأن لا يكون بين الوجبات وذلك حتى لا تكون الأسنان معرضة في كل الأوقات لأضرار المواد الحمضية التي تفرزها البكتيريا نتيجة تحليلها للسكريات مما يؤثر على طبقة المينا محدثا التسوس

زيارة طبيب الأسنان بصفة دورية 
يفضل مراجعة طبيب الأسنان بصفة منتظمة للتأكد من خلو الأسنان من التسوس أو مرض اللثة وأخذ الأشعات اللازمة وللتأكد من عدم تراكم مادة الجير ويقوم طبيب الأسنان باعطاء العلاج الذي يجده مناسبا حسب الحالة وكذلك وضع مادة الفلورايد على الأسنان لحمايتها من التسوس 



بعض المفاهيم الخاطئة
* يعتقد البعض وضع الاسبرين او اي نوع من مسكنات الالم علي السن المصاب قد يخفف الالم وهذا اعتقاد خاطئ ، حيث ان هذه المواد تسبب حروقا بالانسجة المحيطة بالاسنان


يظن البعض ان الاسنان المحشوه لا تصاب بالتسوس مرة اخري وهذا ليس* صحيحا ، حيث ان التسوس يصيب طبقة المينا حتي بالاسنان المحشوة اذا اهمل تفريشها بانتظام

*يظن البعض ان استخدام مضمضة الفم قد تغني عن تفريش الاسنان وهذا بالطبع ليس صحيحا ، لان المضمضة وحدها غير قادرة علي ازالة فضلات الطعام الملتصقه بالاسنان 

*ان استخدام بعض المستحضرات الكيميائية لغرض تبييض الاسنان دون استشارة الطبيب قد يحدث تلفا لالسنان او بعصب السن وكذلك تفريش الاسنان بالفرشاة و ملح الطعام له اكبر ضرر علي طبقه المينا ويتسبب أيضا في حساسية الأسنان​*





​​


----------



## فادية (6 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}   آآآآآه يا أسنانى آآآآآه*

موضوع جميل جدا 
تسلم  ايديك​


----------



## nonogirl89 (6 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}   آآآآآه يا أسنانى آآآآآه*

ميرسي على الموضوع المفييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييد:t33:
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## قلم حر (7 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}   آآآآآه يا أسنانى آآآآآه*

موضوع مميز جدا .
يثبت للأهميه .
شكرا جزيلا .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## Meriamty (7 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}   آآآآآه يا أسنانى آآآآآه*



فادية قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا
> تسلم  ايديك​






ميرسى يا فاديه نورتى الموضوع 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك 


​


----------



## Meriamty (7 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}   آآآآآه يا أسنانى آآآآآه*



nonogirl89 قال:


> ميرسي على الموضوع المفييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييد:t33:
> ربنا يباركك​






العفو يا قمر 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك 


​


----------



## Meriamty (7 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}   آآآآآه يا أسنانى آآآآآه*



قلم حر قال:


> موضوع مميز جدا .
> يثبت للأهميه .
> شكرا جزيلا .
> ربنا يبارك حياتك .






شكراااااااااااا جداااااااااااا يا قلم حر 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك 


​


----------



## mareya (8 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}   آآآآآه يا أسنانى آآآآآه*

موضوع جميل و مفيد. شكرا و ربنا يعوض تعبك محبة .


----------



## vetaa (10 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}   آآآآآه يا أسنانى آآآآآه*

حلو خالص
وحلوة حكاية خيط الاسنان دى
بس يارب ميبقاش فى خساير منها:t33:

ربنا يعوضك يا قمر


----------



## Meriamty (10 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}   آآآآآه يا أسنانى آآآآآه*



mareya قال:


> موضوع جميل و مفيد. شكرا و ربنا يعوض تعبك محبة .






ميرسى جدا يا ماريا 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك 


​


----------



## Meriamty (10 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}   آآآآآه يا أسنانى آآآآآه*



vetaa قال:


> حلو خالص
> وحلوة حكاية خيط الاسنان دى
> بس يارب ميبقاش فى خساير منها:t33:
> 
> ربنا يعوضك يا قمر






يارب استر 

ميرسى حبيبتى لمرورك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك 


​


----------



## twety (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}   آآآآآه يا أسنانى آآآآآه*

موضوع جميييييييييييل
ومعلومات حلوة ومفيدة
ربنا يبارك حياتك مريامتى


----------



## mero_engel (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}   آآآآآه يا أسنانى آآآآآه*

*موضوع متكامل فعلا يا مريمتي تسلم ايدك يا قمر*
*معلومات هامه وقيمه تسلم ايدك*​


----------



## Coptic Man (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}   آآآآآه يا أسنانى آآآآآه*

شكرا علي المعلومات الجميلة يا مريمتي

الرب يباركك ويعوضك ​


----------



## Meriamty (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}   آآآآآه يا أسنانى آآآآآه*



twety قال:


> موضوع جميييييييييييل
> ومعلومات حلوة ومفيدة
> ربنا يبارك حياتك مريامتى







ميرسى يا تويتى 

ربنا يباركك ويعوضك 

​


----------



## Meriamty (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}   آآآآآه يا أسنانى آآآآآه*



mero_engel قال:


> *موضوع متكامل فعلا يا مريمتي تسلم ايدك يا قمر*
> *معلومات هامه وقيمه تسلم ايدك*​






ميرسى يا ميرو 

نورتى الموضوع حبيبتى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 


​


----------



## Meriamty (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}   آآآآآه يا أسنانى آآآآآه*



Coptic Man قال:


> شكرا علي المعلومات الجميلة يا مريمتي
> 
> الرب يباركك ويعوضك ​






ميرسى جدا كوبتيك مان لمرورك وردك الجميل 

نورتنى ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك 






​


----------



## lidia (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}   آآآآآه يا أسنانى آآآآآه*

معلومات جميلة ومفيدة تسلم ايدك


----------



## Meriamty (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}   آآآآآه يا أسنانى آآآآآه*



lidia قال:


> معلومات جميلة ومفيدة تسلم ايدك






ميرسى جداااا يا ليديا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك


​


----------



## kajo (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: {}   آآآآآه يا أسنانى آآآآآه*

ايه ده

دكتوره اسنان يا ناس

امال راحو فين الدكاتره 

اعتقد ان معانا دكتور اسنان هنا 

اكيد يعنى منتدى طويل عريض مش فيه دكتور اسنان


ادينا رايك يا دوك


----------



## dr.sheko (4 مارس 2008)

*رد على: {}   آآآآآه يا أسنانى آآآآآه*

*موضوع جميييييييل جدا 
ربنا يباركك
بجد الموضوع ده مهم جدا لينا كلنا*


----------



## Meriamty (4 مارس 2008)

*رد على: {}   آآآآآه يا أسنانى آآآآآه*



kajo قال:


> ايه ده
> 
> دكتوره اسنان يا ناس
> 
> ...






هههههههههههههههه دكتورة اسنان مرة واحده 

ده انا بخاف اروح اصلا عن دكتور السنان 

الموضوع منقووول يا كاجوو 

ميرسى جدا لمرورك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك 



​


----------



## Meriamty (4 مارس 2008)

*رد على: {}   آآآآآه يا أسنانى آآآآآه*



dr.sheko قال:


> *موضوع جميييييييل جدا
> ربنا يباركك
> بجد الموضوع ده مهم جدا لينا كلنا*





ميرسى جداااا يا دكتور لحضورك الجميل 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 



​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (4 مارس 2008)

*رد على: {}   آآآآآه يا أسنانى آآآآآه*

:t32:  انته يا  *Meriamty جيه على الوجيعه لسه خلع درس العقل اول امبرح وحموت :smil8: ومتهيقلى انى مش رحت لدكتور اسنان هو شكله دكتور اطفال :smil8:
 منه لله يلى  موضوع حلوى وربنا يبارك فيكى  وربنا ما يجبللك وجه فى سنان خلاص امين وكل سنه وانته طيبه بمناسبة الصيام ويعود عليكى انته وعائيلتك بخير 
*


----------



## Meriamty (4 مارس 2008)

*رد على: {}   آآآآآه يا أسنانى آآآآآه*




الف سلامه ليك يا بليز 

يعنى انت كده ب تلات تربع عقل دلوووقت 

هههههههههههه معلش بقى تعيش تاخد غيرها 

وكل سنه وانت طيب ربنا يباركك ويعوضك 





​


----------



## قلم حر (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: {}   آآآآآه يا أسنانى آآآآآه*

يفك من التثبيت .
شكرا للموضوع المميز .


----------



## Meriamty (19 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: {}   آآآآآه يا أسنانى آآآآآه*



قلم حر قال:


> يفك من التثبيت .
> شكرا للموضوع المميز .




العفو يا قلم حر 

 واتمنى ان يكون الموضوع افاد كثيرين 

تحياتى للجميع 


​


----------



## just member (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: {}   آآآآآه يا أسنانى آآآآآه*

*ميرسى على المعلومات القيمة*
*وان بغسل سنانى حتى شوفى:big4:*
*ميرسى للموضوع الجميل*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## صوت الرب (27 مايو 2008)

*رد على: {}   آآآآآه يا أسنانى آآآآآه*

بالفعل موسوعة كاملة و رائعة عن الاسنان
معلومات هامة لكل من لديه اسنان ههههههه
الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك


----------



## Meriamty (28 مايو 2008)

*رد على: {}   آآآآآه يا أسنانى آآآآآه*



jojo_ch3 قال:


> *ميرسى على المعلومات القيمة*
> *وان بغسل سنانى حتى شوفى:big4:*
> *ميرسى للموضوع الجميل*
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​







هههههههههههههههه هما فين السنان دوول :t30:



​


----------



## Meriamty (28 مايو 2008)

*رد على: {}   آآآآآه يا أسنانى آآآآآه*



صوت الرب قال:


> بالفعل موسوعة كاملة و رائعة عن الاسنان
> معلومات هامة لكل من لديه اسنان ههههههه
> الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك






هههههههههههههه خلاش بقى راحووو الشنان 


​


----------



## وليم تل (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: {}   آآآآآه يا أسنانى آآآآآه*

شكرا مريمتى
على المعلومات الرائعة
مودتى​


----------



## i'm christian (5 يونيو 2008)

*شكرا على الموضوع المفيد جدا جدا
مجهود واضح ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
ويبارك حياتك​*


----------

